# Installing a GX340 on HS624



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So I have an opportunity to pick up a used GX340 off of an old HS1132, locally. Would installing the GX340 onto the HS624TA be feasible? Why, you may ask? cause


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Anything is feasible, but blowing snow into the next state?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

This is definitely a must follow. I've thought of doing the same thing on an HS80. Biggest obstacles,,,engine fitting on tractor and between handle bar frame, resizing pulleys, and the chute crank rod fitting on/around a much larger engine...

Please keep us posted if you do this mod , your progress, obstacles, and solutions...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tinter said:


> Anything is feasible, but blowing snow into the next state?



Funny you say that, I actually live 50 feet away from the MA/NH state line, no joke . So yeah, I might try doing that once/if I am able to transplant the new motor.



Rockproof said:


> This is definitely a must follow. I've thought of doing the same thing on an HS80. Biggest obstacles,,,engine fitting on tractor and between handle bar frame, resizing pulleys, and the chute crank rod fitting on/around a much larger engine...
> 
> Please keep us posted if you do this mod , your progress, obstacles, and solutions...




The mounting plate for both HS1132 and HS624 are the same, so the engine will go right onto the HS624 chassis without any hurdle and decent clearance. The hydrostatic transmission is the same as well so it wont be getting any extra workload due to the extra torque/hp. Beside the pulley on the hydro transmission (driven pulley) all other three pulleys are different (different honda part numbers), that means the two belts are different as well. 

All the other cables etc are the same, I think that the HS1132 might have a dedicated choke line though.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it. 

I though I remember reading somewhere that this swap only works if you upgrade valve springs and rev the motor to 7k rpm with a throttle grip.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Dropped the idea of GX340 as the seller had removed a whole bunch off items off of the motor and for me to make it useful wouldnt have been financially feasible. 

On a positive note, I did however picked up a 9hp motor from a HS928. Got it way cheaper than I anticipated, comes with both pulleys and the headlight kit which I intended on buying down the road regardless. 

The GX340 has a dedicated choke cable, this would've made it difficult to use as my HS624 has the choke integrated right into the throttle cable/lever. 

The 9hp motor, just like the 6hp motor, uses singular cable to control throttle and choke. Also, the belt cover/shroud for both models is the same. This motor seems to be a much smoother swap than the 11hp one, all I have to do now is pull it apart, service it and install it on the blower.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I guess you could always put a turbo on it. Still should hit the state line!


----------

